# Nat Geo Megafactories: Michelin documentary



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

If you go to youtube and type in megafactories they have a whole bunch of them on there.. Ducati to name one. Not sure how many of you guys ride but I thought it was great to see some interesting stuff on youtube for a change, lol


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Excellent video.


----------

